# How cold is too cold?



## laughingllama75 (Jan 24, 2009)

we have 2 first calf heifers that were pasture bred (not our idea). Well, looks like they are about to calve an moment. Literally....I am thinking within the next 24 -48 hours for the one girl and soon after for the other. Now, for my question:
The temps have been in the teens, with wind making it below zero often. if we dry the calf off, will it be ok in this weather, or do we need a heat light or blanket? I have nice stalls the cows can be locked in, with shavings and deep straw bedding.
Anyone?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 24, 2009)

if you think they are going to calve in those temps.id put them in the barn an bed them down good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 24, 2009)

I would also put them in the barn and bed them good. As for the calves, after they are dry, make sure they have a dry and draft free place to get in out of the weather. They won't need a heat lamp or blanket and will probably lay with their mom anyway. I'm assuming these are beef and that the calves will be on the moms, also.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 24, 2009)

BTW- you do realize we love pics of new calves, don't you?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 24, 2009)

LoL, I know pics are required.  yes, beef cattle, they will be with the cows. I just went out and checked the girls, and they wer mad I interupted thier rest. It is 3 degrees here now, with -3 wind. Feels cold to me, but I know cattle (well, most animals) are pretty cold resistant. Thanks for the info, and yes, I will remember pic as soon as we have a calf on the ground. I know I need to update baby Chuck's and no name heifer calf pics, I will try to soon.


----------



## amysflock (Jan 25, 2009)

Alicia, I think at those temps I would shut them in the barn, too, even if they're Scottish Highlands (looking at your avatar). We have open stalls that our two cows and their calves go in and out of at their leisure, and they surprise me sometimes by preferring to be out in the snow/frost/rain, but if there's any wind, and/or if it's super cold, they liked to be out of the weather.

If your expectant moms are Highlands bred to a Highland bull, they'll have a ton of hair, but that also means they stay damp longer in my experience.

Good luck, fingers crossed for smooth, uncomplicated births, and can't wait to see photos of your new calves!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 25, 2009)

the two that are due now are p.b. angus, bred to a polled hereford bull. So no long hair there......
I do have one highland cow, and her highland/polled hereford calf. his hair is LONG. he is so cute.


----------

